# Berner Boy with Santa



## Matt73 (Dec 11, 2011)

This is one of Callie's 2010 puppies, Jasper, with Santa last week. Adorable, huh?


----------



## Sterling (Dec 11, 2011)

Thats a Norman Rockwell for sure! Yes beautiful!


----------



## Miniv (Dec 11, 2011)

A Christmas Card!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 11, 2011)

He's so handsome, he does not even look real!



No way could I get any of my dogs to sit still long enough for such a great picture! His eyes.... beautiful!


----------



## Reble (Dec 11, 2011)

Great Shot, Gorgeous, love when people keep in touch..


----------



## REO (Dec 13, 2011)

I LOVE that dog!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 13, 2011)

love this


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 15, 2011)

Love this pic and this dog's eyes are surely the windows to his soul. What big, kind eyes. I just want to bury my hands and face in his beautiful coat with a big hug.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 15, 2011)

Fantastic!!


----------

